# Turning Wood Hauler



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well wasn't going to post this but was told by several it was turning related. I bought my first new vehicle I have ever owned a Chevy Silverado Crew. The LOML said I had better get one that would also haul grandkids and not just wood. Hey don't argue with grandma. I figured when the LOML and I hit the road with the chainsaw in tow I needed something to haul the wood as the wife said it isn't going in her Van!!!!!!!!!!!! Anyway hoping to pick up some wood in Richmond where the kids live, North Carolina where my sisters lives, and Pennsylvania where my old army buddy lives. See how it works out.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Yep.... looks like you got the right one for the job alright :big_boss:

Hey.... I'm jealous! :jester:


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice motor Bernie !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I didn't get the crew, but I'm sure you'll love yours just as much as I love mine! Nice truck!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Bob, Peter and Deb. Deb good looking pickup. I really like mine. The wife was just giving me a hard time today about using the OnStar calling system. She just laughed when I told her hey I only made 9 calls and only used 24 minutes. That ain't bad is it????:laugh:

Bob I will have my chainsaw and yes will be looking for wood. Got several places already figured out and all I need to do is get there.


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

Bernie,

Beauty of a Pickup truck! Be safe and enjoy it... 

paul


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Bernie I got my truck bed coated with Line-X. Without it, it was scratched the second day I had it! The Line-X coating does a nice job of protecting the box and keeps it looking good! I hear they can color match your truck now too!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

BernieW said:


> Well wasn't going to post this but was told by several it was turning related. I bought my first new vehicle I have ever owned a Chevy Silverado Crew. The LOML said I had better get one that would also haul grandkids and not just wood. Hey don't argue with grandma. I figured when the LOML and I hit the road with the chainsaw in tow I needed something to haul the wood as the wife said it isn't going in her Van!!!!!!!!!!!! Anyway hoping to pick up some wood in Richmond where the kids live, North Carolina where my sisters lives, and Pennsylvania where my old army buddy lives. See how it works out.



What an excuse for a road trip......LOL.

Great looking truck, Bernie.

Don't scratch it...

James


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice looking truck Bernie. See what nice things you can have when you're retired, but how much wood can you haul in a short bed?


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Good looking ride. I notice that chunk of wood didn't cause it to squat at all.:jester:
Gene


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> What an excuse for a road trip......LOL.
> James


my thoughts exactly your just 1985 miles from my house, you get here Ill fill up you truck..
nice truck 
I take it back its only 1323 miles just barely enough to get the tires warm,,, come on anyway


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Dr.Zook said:


> Very nice looking truck Bernie. See what nice things you can have when you're retired, but how much wood can you haul in a short bed?


Dave don't know how much but if needed it has the heavy towing package so a trailer is not out of the question.:laugh:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

drasbell said:


> my thoughts exactly your just 1985 miles from my house, you get here Ill fill up you truck..
> nice truck
> I take it back its only 1323 miles just barely enough to get the tires warm,,, come on anyway


Rick don't be surprised if we don't give you a call. I think sometime this year we were thinking of going up thru Lewiston, Idaho where a really good friend of mine lives and then to Bothell, WA. to see a old army buddy. He and I went thru the army from beginning to end including Viet Nam.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> but how much wood can you haul in a short bed?


Well I bet you can haul it easier and safer then this guy!

Innovative Way to Carry Lumber in a Car - Fine Woodworking


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

wow,,


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

BernieW said:


> Rick don't be surprised if we don't give you a call. I think sometime this year we were thinking of going up thru Lewiston, Idaho where a really good friend of mine lives and then to Bothell, WA. to see a old army buddy. He and I went thru the army from beginning to end including Viet Nam.


That's very cool to keep your army Buddy's and thanks for your and all military contributions that they have done. 

oh yea and come on Ill be here ...


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

CanuckGal said:


> Well I bet you can haul it easier and safer then this guy!
> 
> Innovative Way to Carry Lumber in a Car - Fine Woodworking


Now Deb that is funny. :laugh:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

drasbell said:


> That's very cool to keep your army Buddy's and thanks for your and all military contributions that they have done.
> 
> oh yea and come on Ill be here ...


Thank you Rick. I appreciate that. If we head that way I will surely make contact with you on here before we come.


----------

